# Alternative to crappy prescription K/D



## Ms. P's mom (Aug 23, 2009)

Does anyone have any suggestions on what might be a good alternative to Hills Prescription K/D. My friend's dog had kidney stones (I think b/c she was feeding it Science Diet - or Science Death). Now her vet has her feeding Prescription K/D which is a terrible quality food. It's corn based and contains all kinds of terrible preservatives, including ethoxyquin - a carcinogenic. Her dog has TERRIBLE skin allergies and I know that it's b/c of the dog food. She will not switch food though b/c it's "what her vet says she should do". Her poor dog is suffering and I'm trying to find an alternative food. Please give any suggestions you might have.
In case you don't know, K/D is for dogs that have kidney problems and does have a very low protein percentage.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

YOU could look into this http://www.k-9kitchen.com/essexkidneydiet.html and do a home made meal, I know of severla people that have had success with it. YOu might also want to lok at this yahoo group, they've been around for a very long time and have helped many people. K9KIDNEYS


----------



## Ms. P's mom (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks so much for the suggestion. I'm hoping that if I do all the legwork in finding a new food, my friend won't be so resistant to switching.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Get your friend to join the kidney group, they'll give her all the facts and alternative diets to help the dog (there are several). It's a great group, very supportive and educational.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Agree, join the K9KidneyDiet list, they are very good. Check out dogaware.com for information as well as B-Naturals. Isn't K/D for kidney disease anyway? Whatever you decide it needs to be wet food. I hope you can come up with homecooked but even a canned food is better for kidney or stone forming dogs. You MUST know the type of stone to treat the dog properly. Hope your leg work helps and the dog gets on a better diet.


----------



## tefobuch (Jun 7, 2009)

Ms. P's mom said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on what might be a good alternative to Hills Prescription K/D. My friend's dog had kidney stones (I think b/c she was feeding it Science Diet - or Science Death). Now her vet has her feeding Prescription K/D which is a terrible quality food. It's corn based and contains all kinds of terrible preservatives, including ethoxyquin - a carcinogenic. Her dog has TERRIBLE skin allergies and I know that it's b/c of the dog food. She will not switch food though b/c it's "what her vet says she should do". Her poor dog is suffering and I'm trying to find an alternative food. Please give any suggestions you might have.
> In case you don't know, K/D is for dogs that have kidney problems and does have a very low protein percentage.


I totally agree! I am appalled with these foods. They so expensive, they claim to be "prescription" foods, which give people a false sense of trust, vets recommend and take money for them ... and the bottom line, as you say, is they are the junkiest of junk foods possible! AND they're being fed to poor, already sick little animals.

Check out http://www.dogfoodscoop.com/low-protein-dog-food.html. I think you'll find it very helpful. It has a huge list of all the low protein foods, so she has some better choices.

I think it's amazing you're trying to educate your friend and hope you can get her to "see the light". The site also has a lot of info about whether or not low protein is even the right choice for kidney problems. Apparently that theory has been debunked! Maybe you can get her to read up on it a little for herself so she can come to her own conclusions.

I hope this helps. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------

